# Pensacola bay 8/25



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Dabutcher and I fished Pensacola bay today in hopes to find some big spanish. Well, at our first stop there were a lot of spanish but we couldn't get them to eat. As the morning progressed we saw some schools closer into shore and dabutcher caught a pair of 20" trout. We did manage a few 12"-14" spanish there, but we decided to move to another spot. On the way there, we found a huge school on top feeding and caught a few more out of it. Later we went to a flat to try to get out of the wind and fish for some trout. I hooked up on a big fish that started ripping drag and a minute later dabutcher hooked up. I landed my fish which turned out to be a 5 1/2# spanish and dabutcher landed a 30" cobia in 2' of water. We didn't find the big schools today but we ended catching 8 spanish,2 trout, 5,000,000 skipjacks and a cobia.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

What were you pitching at em?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all catch more trout on accident that most do on purpose, Nice catch.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

twodown said:


> What were you pitching at em?



We caught the cobia and big spanish on a mirrodine 17mr. The other fish were caught on chug bugs and speck rigs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome glad you had a good time


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

We're you south or north of 3MB


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Pretty good day on the water guys, I bet that cobia was a shock to you how long did it take on that light tackle to land it?


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> We caught the cobia and big spanish on a mirrodine 17mr. The other fish were caught on chug bugs and speck rigs.


 
the 17mr is becoming to be my favorite :thumbup:. awesome shallow water cobia! :thumbsup:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

jflyfisher said:


> We're you south or north of 3MB


We caught everything on the south end of 3 mile bridge.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Reel Sick said:


> Pretty good day on the water guys, I bet that cobia was a shock to you how long did it take on that light tackle to land it?


It took him 10-15 minutes to get it on the boat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> It took him 10-15 minutes to get it on the boat.


 
I did not take too long to get it to the boat but he kept battling within 10 feet of the boat. Alex finally got him in the net and he was released healthy and happy.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

fsu alex said:


> we ended catching 8 spanish,2 trout, 5,000,000 skipjacks and a cobia.
> 
> Man I bet your arms was burning (5,000,000 skipjacks) is a lot of fish, my arms are hurt just thinking about that many skipjacks hahahahahaha :thumbsup:
> Good report! :blink:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> fsu alex said:
> 
> 
> > we ended catching 8 spanish,2 trout, 5,000,000 skipjacks and a cobia.
> ...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> Lexcore said:
> 
> 
> > Alex is a skipjack catching god.
> ...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

A cobe on the flats, I'll be darn.
Nice job guys...good looking smack you got there Alex.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Lexcore said:
> 
> 
> > Alex is a skipjack catching god.
> ...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

fsu alex said:


> dabutcher said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast that's a step above stingray god. :whistling:
> ...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It takes skill to catch stingrays on quarter ounce jig heads and mirrodines.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> It takes skill to catch stingrays on quarter ounce jig heads and mirrodines.


point taken dabutcher :thumbsup:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> It takes skill to catch stingrays on quarter ounce jig heads and mirrodines.


It takes extreme endurance to catch 5,000,000 skipjacks.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reports -- always enjoy them from afar here in Louisiana!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> It takes extreme endurance to catch 5,000,000 skipjacks.


 
It also takes extreme enduracne to intentionally bang your head into a brick wall 5,000,000 times. 

skill > endurance


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> It also takes extreme enduracne to intentionally bang your head into a brick wall 5,000,000 times.
> 
> skill > endurance


Touché.


----------

